# Ich brauche rat zu UVC klärung und teilentkeimung



## XxGabbeRxX (18. Mai 2017)

Hallo zusammen,
Ich hab mal ne Frage zum Thema UVC klärung und Entkeimung.
Was ist da der Unterschied und wie muss ich bei was Vorgehen?

Ich benötige die UVC im Teich mit ca 6000 Liter und im Aquarium mit 720 liter.


----------



## tosa (18. Mai 2017)

UVC Klärung ist der Kampf gegen Schwebealgen.
das kannst du hier nachrechnen....

http://www.genesis.de/shop/uvc-konfigurator/

die Entkeimung (Reduzierung der Keime) ist bei dem o.g. Rechner schon mit drin.


----------



## toschbaer (18. Mai 2017)

Hallo Andy,
das Geld für die UVC investiere lieber in einen Rieselfilter!!

LG
Friedhelm


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (18. Mai 2017)

Das nenn ich ja mal nen super rechner.
Meine Berechnung hat ergeben das ich 14,4 Watt benötige. 
Mir wird aber eine 55 Watt Bluelight empfohlen.
Das ist doch viel zu viel... kann man da nicht was anderes nehmen?


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (18. Mai 2017)

@toschbaer vom Roeselfilter hab ich nicht so die Ahnung. 
Aber ist ein Rieselfilter nicjt über dem Teichniveau aufgebaut?
Mein Filter ist in schwerkraft.


----------



## tosa (18. Mai 2017)

XxGabbeRxX schrieb:


> Aber ist ein Rieselfilter nicjt über dem Teichniveau aufgebaut?


ja, wird er!

dann versuche es mal irgendwo 20 Watt, da bist du auf der sicheren Seite. Zur Entkeimung muss die aber 24h durchlaufen! bei WT von 20 Grad ist die Zellteilung bei <30 min.


----------



## Alfii147 (18. Mai 2017)

XxGabbeRxX schrieb:


> Das nenn ich ja mal nen super rechner.
> Meine Berechnung hat ergeben das ich 14,4 Watt benötige.
> Mir wird aber eine 55 Watt Bluelight empfohlen.
> Das ist doch viel zu viel... kann man da nicht was anderes nehmen?



Genesis bietet aber nur 3 Varianten an: 55 Watt - 90 Watt - 150 Watt
Deswegen wird dir, die kleinste empfohlen.

Ich benötige auch nur um die 20 Watt, bei mir läuft auch eine Genesis 55 Watt UVC.
Natürlich kannst du auch eine kleinere nehmen, z.B. 40 Watt Amalgam usw.
Ob solche kleinen UVC's wie wir sie verwenden, aber wirklich entkeimen ...


Riesler ist über Teichniveau. Muss als gepumpt betrieben werden.
Könntest aber auch, wie Genesis es anbietet, obere Teil riesel, der Rest geflutet.


----------



## tosa (18. Mai 2017)

Alfii147 schrieb:


> Könntest aber auch, wie Genesis es anbietet, obere Teil riesel, der Rest geflutet.



aber eigentlich Blödsinn, ein Riesler entkeimt nicht, oder?

und der Rechner ist nur ein Hinweis, damit kann man sich was berechnen und was passendes raussuchen. es muss ja nichts von Genesis sein. Aber der Rechner ist halt gut. die Entkeimung findet statt wenn die UV richtig installiert und gewartet wird.


----------



## Alfii147 (18. Mai 2017)

tosa schrieb:


> aber eigentlich Blödsinn, ein Riesler entkeimt nicht, oder?
> 
> und der Rechner ist nur ein Hinweis, damit kann man sich was berechnen und was passendes raussuchen. es muss ja nichts von Genesis sein. Aber der Rechner ist halt gut. die Entkeimung findet statt wenn die UV richtig installiert und gewartet wird.



Ich habe keinen Riesler empfohlen!

Sagt ja keiner, das es von Genesis sein muss, dies waren alles nur Beispiele..
Kleinere Tauch UVC unter 40 Watt, habe ich aber bisher nicht gesichtet, aber auch nicht explizit danach gesucht.


----------



## tosa (18. Mai 2017)

Alfii147 schrieb:


> Ich habe keinen Riesler empfohlen!


ich weiß

aber hier mal kleiner Tauch-UVC
http://www.koi-herdecke.de/Rota-Tau...-Geraete/Rota-Set-normale-UVC-10-bis-75-Watt/

Rota ist übrigens sehr gut!


----------



## Alfii147 (18. Mai 2017)

Ah gibt es also doch!
Würde trotzdem an die 40 Watt gehen, schadet ja nicht.
Erst Recht wenn man, ein "paar" Keime eliminieren möchte!

Dazu kommt, das du glaub ich vergrößern möchtest oder oder in Zukunft wieder eine ansteht..
Dann würde ich gleich zu einer größeren greifen.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (19. Mai 2017)

Super tipps von euch ich danke euch.
Die Rota würde für mich auch in frage kommen.
Wie ist es denn wwnn man entkeimen will?
Da darf die UVC doch nicht durchgehend laufen oder wie schaut das aus?

Vor allem ist die frage was für Keime und Bakterien kann man damit bekämpfen? Ichtyo(weispunktkrankheit)
Denn da hab ich zur zeit das problem im Aquarium.


----------



## Alfii147 (19. Mai 2017)

Da gab es mal einen MK-Blog, muss ich mal schauen, ob ich den wieder finde.


----------



## mitch (19. Mai 2017)

Hi Andy,

da findest du noch etwas info zu Wirkung einer uvc  http://www.lenntech.de/bibliothek/uv/uv-info.htm


----------



## mitch (19. Mai 2017)

XxGabbeRxX schrieb:


> Wie ist es denn wwnn man entkeimen will?
> Da darf die UVC doch nicht durchgehend laufen oder wie schaut das aus?


mit was willst du denn entkeimen? wenn du Medizin im wasser verwendest kann es schon sein das keine uvc laufen darf - da hilft nur: *Beipackzettel genau lesen *
ansonsten kann die uvc schon *24/7* laufen (z.B. von März - September)


----------



## Alfii147 (19. Mai 2017)

Ich kann damit dienen, ab 3:30 Minuten: 



_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v2_4_pk8OnM_


----------



## Teich4You (19. Mai 2017)

Um den Keimdruck zu senken und auch zu entkeimen kann man ebenso Chlordioxid nehmen. 
Die "Entkeimungs-Kraft" einer UVC empfinde ich eher als schwach, wenn man mit 2Watt/m³ rechnet. 
Für Algen in Ordnung, aber zur echten Keimbekämpfung muss man eher größere Geschütze auffahren.


----------



## tosa (19. Mai 2017)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Um den Keimdruck zu senken und auch zu entkeimen kann man ebenso Chlordioxid nehmen.


und wie lange ist die Wirkung von Chlordioxid im Teich? 
Sprich wie lange entkeimt das? 
Wie sind die Dosierungen? 
Woher bekommt man das?


----------



## Teich4You (19. Mai 2017)

tosa schrieb:


> und wie lange ist die Wirkung von Chlordioxid im Teich?
> Sprich wie lange entkeimt das?
> Wie sind die Dosierungen?
> Woher bekommt man das?


Ich glaube das weißt du alles tosa.
Wohlmöglich noch besser als ich.


----------



## tosa (19. Mai 2017)

Teich4You schrieb:


> ch glaube das weißt du alles tosa.
> Wohlmöglich noch besser als ich.


das könnte wohl sein, nur ich schlage solche Sachen nicht einfach vor ohne sie zu kennen!
Wenn ich dazu einen Grund sehe gebe ich gerne die Tipps, aber die sind hier fehl am Platz. 
Und ich würde nie Sachen empfehlen die ich selber nicht kenne.


----------



## Teich4You (19. Mai 2017)

Wer sagt das ich es nicht kenne und wie ich es bei mir anzuwenden habe, was ich auch gemacht habe?

Wer es anwenden will, sollte sich halt gut darüber informieren.
Die Chance hat derjenige nun.
Oder denkst du ernsthaft, dass sich einer das Zeug kauft und literweise in seinen Teich haut, nur weil es in einem Forum erwähnt wurde?
Wer das ohne Nachdenken macht, dem ist ja eh nicht mehr zu helfen.

Hier vielleicht ein Anfang: https://www.google.de/search?q=supe...irefox-b-ab&gfe_rd=cr&ei=wrUeWYfNDurBXv-Xv_gE


----------



## tosa (19. Mai 2017)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Wer sagt das ich es nicht kenne und wie ich es bei mir anzuwenden habe, was ich auch gemacht habe?


dann ist es schlimm, denn der Einsatz sollte gezielt erfolgen. Aber den Grund des Einsatzes wirst du uns natürlich nicht verraten.



Teich4You schrieb:


> Wer es anwenden will, sollte sich halt gut darüber informieren.


ah ja; deswegen haust du so einen Tipp auch raus, das hätte etwas früher dabei stehen sollen!



Teich4You schrieb:


> Oder denkst du ernsthaft, dass sich einer das Zeug kauft und literweise in seinen Teich haut, nur weil es in einem Forum erwähnt wurde?


ja, die Fälle gab es, deswegen bin ich inzwischen mit solchen Tipps im öffentlichen sehr vorsichtig. Vielleicht solltest Du da auch mal drüber nachdenken!



Teich4You schrieb:


> Hier vielleicht ein Anfang: https://www.google.de/search?q=supe...irefox-b-ab&gfe_rd=cr&ei=wrUeWYfNDurBXv-Xv_gE


Ah ja, also Supertab, na, wer das nimmt hat sich mit Sicherheit nicht informiert.


----------



## Teich4You (19. Mai 2017)

tosa schrieb:


> dann ist es schlimm, denn der Einsatz sollte gezielt erfolgen. Aber den Grund des Einsatzes wirst du uns natürlich nicht verraten.


Doch sicher. Steht alles hier im Forum. Ganz ausführlich sogar.



tosa schrieb:


> ja, die Fälle gab es, deswegen bin ich inzwischen mit solchen Tipps im öffentlichen sehr vorsichtig. Vielleicht solltest Du da auch mal drüber nachdenken!


Ich habe da eine andere Einstellung.
Man kann sich doch nicht selbst für alles verantwortlichen machen was andere machen nachdem sie etwas in deine Aussagen hineininterpretieren. 
Wenn ich jemandem noch sagen muss dass er sich die schuhe auch anziehen muss bevor er sie zubindet, ist Hopfen und Malz verloren. Da mache ich mir dann echt keine Gedanken mehr.



tosa schrieb:


> Ah ja, also Supertab, na, wer das nimmt hat sich mit Sicherheit nicht informiert.


Welche Erfahrungen hast du denn damit gemacht, dass du das so sagst?

Ich sollte wirklich weniger schreiben.
Egal wie man versucht zu helfen, oder jemanden auf den Weg zu bringen, dass er sich Infos besorgen kann, da kommt nur Gegenwind und Diskreditierung von manchen. Das macht nicht nur keinen Spass, das nervt ultra-mäßig. Aber vielleicht ist das ja auch so gewollt. Ich werde es berücksichtigen was du sagst. Vielleicht nehme ich mich bald ganz zurück. Dieses "Meine-Meinung-ist die krass beste-Meinung- und du bist dumm"....darauf habe ich keine Lust mehr. Ihr habt gewonnen.


----------



## tosa (19. Mai 2017)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Man kann sich doch nicht selbst für alles verantwortlichen machen was andere machen nachdem sie etwas in deine Aussagen hineininterpretieren.


das ist leider das Problem, viele killen aufgrund gut gemeinter Ratschläge ihre Fische und kippen teilweise verschiedene Sachen zusammen. Habe ich gerade irgendwo auf Facebook vor nicht allzu langer Zeit gelesen. 



Teich4You schrieb:


> Welche Erfahrungen hast du denn damit gemacht, dass du das so sagst?


Die Supertab sind in meinen Augen 1. zu teuer, 2. zu ungenau in der Dosierung, 3. ist die Gebrauchsanweisung für den Müll! wenn ich dort Dosierungen von mehr als 10ml/1000l sehe, Respekt, da springen bei meinem Chlordioxid die Fische aus dem Becken! Zudem wird dort nicht erwähnt wie lange die angemischte Mischung stabil bleibt etc., auch das Einbringen in den Teich wird dort etwas salopp vermittelt! Zudem stinkt das Zeug in aufgelöster Form brutal nach Chlor, das stabilisierte flüssige z.B. deutlich weniger und ist auch nicht so gelb. Ferner sind dort die Zusatzstoffe nicht angegeben, denn Chlordioxid läßt sich nicht einfach so in Tabletten pressen. Herkunft: in meinen Augen China. Zudem sind keine Massnahmen angegeben bei Überdosierung im Teich. Wirkstoffgehaltsangabe fehlt etc., das sind alles must have! Von daher in meinen Augen etwas halbherzig und somit gefährlich.

Meine Erfahrung:
Supertab:
Stinkt wie sau und wirkt nur bedingt, die Fische sind bei höherer Dosierung durchgedreht, Teichpflanzen wurden gelb, Biologie nachhaltig gestört.

stabilisiertes flüssiges Chlordioxid:
weniger Geruch, genauer dosierbar, wurde freundlich von den Fischen angenommen, teilweise erhöhte Agilität und mehr Futterverlangen, Teichpflanzen nahmen es locker, WW waren bis 6ml/1000l im normalen Bereich.




Teich4You schrieb:


> Doch sicher. Steht alles hier im Forum. Ganz ausführlich sogar.


dann habe ich das überlesen.... sorry


----------



## Teich4You (19. Mai 2017)

Deine Erfahrungen ändern ja nichts an meinen Erfahrungen.
Ich fände es daher super, wenn man auch einfach nur seine Erfahrungen wieder gibt, ohne die Meinung/Erfahrung eines anderes zu diskreditieren oder übertrumpfen zu wollen. 
Was der Empfänger der Info, in diesem Fall der Threadopener, damit anstellt bleibt doch bitte ihm überlassen.
Das wäre mein Wunsch, aber wahrscheinlich ist das zu hoch gegriffen.


----------



## Alfii147 (19. Mai 2017)

tosa schrieb:


> stabilisiertes flüssiges Chlordioxid:
> weniger Geruch, genauer dosierbar, wurde freundlich von den Fischen angenommen, teilweise erhöhte Agilität und mehr Futterverlangen, Teichpflanzen nahmen es locker, WW waren bis 6ml/1000l im normalen Bereich.


Welches wäre das denn? - Gerne auch per PN
Merce.


----------



## tosa (19. Mai 2017)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Ich fände es daher super, wenn man auch einfach nur seine Erfahrungen wieder gibt, ohne die Meinung/Erfahrung eines anderes zu diskreditieren oder übertrumpfen zu wollen.


ich habe dir nur ein paar Fragen gestellt und als Antwort einen Link bekommen. Wenn dich die Fragen diskreditieren....


----------



## tosa (19. Mai 2017)

Alfii147 schrieb:


> Welches wäre das denn? - Gerne auch per PN


schicke ich dir gerne, ersetzt aber keine Tauch-UVC und wirkt nicht gegen __ Parasiten, sondern nur gegen Bakterien.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (19. Mai 2017)

Ohhh wow
Wasn hier los....
Ich hab keine Ahnung von dem chlordioxid und lass auch meine Finger davon.
Ich wollte wissen was UVC Entkeimung und Klärung ist.
Das weiß ich nun.
Ich weiß nun auch das das widerstandsfähigste Bakterium 300000 micro Watt benötigt um zerstört zu werden.
Aber ich weiß noch nicht wieviel 300000 micro watt in Lichtstärke sprich W sind.
Ich werde auf die
http://www.ebay.de/itm/221636555515
Rota Tauch UVC 40 Watt.
Das sollte denke ich auch für die Teicherweiterung reichen.


----------



## teichinteressent (19. Mai 2017)

> Ichtyo(weispunktkrankheit)
> Denn da hab ich zur zeit das problem im Aquarium.


Wie lange soll das denn dauern? Arme Fische!

Besorge dir Exit, z.B. bei Pflanzen Kölle. Nach 2, 3 Tagen siehst du Besserung und nach 10 Tagen ist das durch. Gerne gebe ich Tips.


----------



## ThorstenC (19. Mai 2017)

Fehlt da in dem Angebot nicht noch das Anschlusskabel mit der Verschraubung,?
Die Händler verkaufen die UV nie komplett in einem Satz....man muss immer 2Artikel kaufen...
Siehe koi-herdecke.de

Achte ggf. auf die verschiedenen Vorschaltgerät..manche funktionieren  auch für mehrere UV Lampengrössen.
Besser das große Vorschaltgerät und erst eine kleinere UV Lampe...bei Bedarf nach mehr Leistung ist es dann günstiger,  wenn  man nur ein neues Leuchtmittel und Quarzglasröhre kauft....


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (19. Mai 2017)

@teichinteressent 
Wir haben einen Kräftigen Wasserwechsel gemacht das nimmt erstmal die Dichte.
Danach haben wir Medifin angewendet.
Ich weiß nicht wie schnell  Medifin wirkt da sich die Fische nach  2 tagen immer noch gescheuert haben.

@ThorstenC 
Ja hast du recht ich muss 2 Artikel zusammen kaufen. Ich schaue mal inwiefern das Vorschaltgerät für grösere lampen geeignet ist.


----------



## Alfii147 (19. Mai 2017)

Genau, achte darauf, hier fehlt anscheinend das Kabelset.
Siehe hier: http://www.koi-herdecke.de/Rota-Tau...-Geraete/Rota-Set-normale-UVC-10-bis-75-Watt/




XxGabbeRxX schrieb:


> Ich weiß nun auch das das widerstandsfähigste Bakterium 300000 micro Watt benötigt um zerstört zu werden.
> Aber ich weiß noch nicht wieviel 300000 micro watt in Lichtstärke sprich W sind.



Nun bist du aber schon mal etwas klüger als vorher. 
Weiß leider auch nicht wie das berechnet wird.

https://www.unitjuggler.com/power-umwandeln-von-microwatt-nach-W.html?val=300000

Das stimmt bestimmt schon mal nicht.


----------



## tosa (19. Mai 2017)

XxGabbeRxX schrieb:


> Ja hast du recht ich muss 2 Artikel zusammen kaufen. Ich schaue mal inwiefern das Vorschaltgerät für grösere lampen geeignet ist.


am besten dort mal anrufen, nicht das du was vergessen hast....


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (19. Mai 2017)

Ich habe den Händler schon angeschrieben ob das nur die beiden Artikel sind. 
Ich hoffe zumindest denn 145 Euro sind nicht wenig.
Und bis zum nächsten Monat muss ich eh warten.
Dieses Hobby ist ganz schön Teuer!!!
Aber es macht spass.

@Alfii147 
Danke für den Umrechner.
Aber ich glaube auch kaum das 0.3W richtig sind.
Aber nu hab ich mal noch ne Frage. 
Wie kann ich den verbrauch von einem Motor berechnen?
Habe mein Strommessgerät angeschlossen und bei VA wurden 221 VA angezeigt. Ich weis mitlerweile das das bei motoren nir ein Scheinwert ist.
Dann ist die Kwh zahl wazrscheinlich auch nicht richtig. 
Denn angeblich soll die Pumpe von Osaga 19000 max 155W ziehen und ich den Drehzahlregler auf der hälfte.
Sprich bei mir wirden bei 3std 15m 0.7 Kwh angezeigt was in der Std 215 Watt gewesen wären was ja aber nicht geht laut herstellerangaben wenn max. 155 Watt angegeben sind.


----------



## ThorstenC (20. Mai 2017)

Bei koi herdecke fehlt nix.
Man sucht sich das jeweilige UV Set raus.....und dann das Kabel.

Das kleine  Vorschaltgerät geht nur bis 40W.

Reicht es ggf. nicht aus....Fehlinvestition.

Kaufe die kleinste Röhre grösser 40W...das Vorschaltgerät passt dann....


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (20. Mai 2017)

@ThorstenC der Teichanbau wird nicht mehr als 4 qm3 haben.
Da wird fie 40 watt denke ich reichen oder nicht?


----------

